# Droid2 headaches



## Dark Catalyst (Feb 21, 2012)

Alright so I've tried searching these forums, other forums and Google for my issue but so far I have had no luck. Over the last five or six months my droid 2 has been constantly locking up and being unresponsive requiring a battery pull. The keyboard reboot wouldn't even work half of the time. It has done it since froyo but now it seems to happen even more. Official Gingerbread was probably the worst offender out of everything that I ran on it. Right not I am on CM7-GB because it only happens a few times a week as opposed to a few times per day.

I doesn't usually freeze up without me running anything though. The main culprits are ANY game, Netflix and Google Maps. Now it's not all the time it does this, but when I go to play a game I know there is a good chance that it will lock up and need a battery pull 90% of the time regardless of how long I play or watch a video on Netflix. I have wiped numerous times, cleared cache, and of course sbf'd a few times.

My question is this, what can I do to fix this if anything? I am so tired of this happening it makes me not even want to use my phone for anything other than texting and calls. It's out of its warranty as well.

Thank you for your time.


----------



## biggiesmalls657 (Oct 27, 2011)

It has done this on stock too? It might be hardware related. Does your phone get warm? I know the DX had this trouble a lot. My boss and her husband both that trouble and they never modded the phone.

Sent from my DROID2 using RootzWiki


----------



## DroidBurgundy (Nov 30, 2011)

if you have insurance through verizon you could have an "Accident" and get a replacement for $100 ...... did you overclock it a lot previously? I have always wondered if I would nuke my D2 from years of OC abuse....


----------



## Dark Catalyst (Feb 21, 2012)

Never overclocked/undervolted it. And it only gets warm while watching Netflix or uploading files of about 300mb to dropbox. Sadly, no insurance either. When I was on stock Froyo/GB I couldn't even use navigation because it would freeze every single time I tried to go somewhere.


----------



## joeblow789 (Oct 8, 2011)

Hardware sounds suspect, but SBFing & starting clean wouldn't hurt. Be sure not to restore any app data as that can cause problems. This is an easy way to SBF if you're unfamiliar with the process, he's also testing a Gingerbread SBF disk at the moment as well which should be available shortly.


----------

